# CAPZ VS CAPZ



## andyxgrave (Aug 12, 2007)

hey guys just wondering what YOU think.

i just got rid of my krankenstein stack for a choice of two heads: framus cobra vs framus dragon (either with matching cabs)

i play metal and hardcore in drop g tuning and im looking for tight punchy and LOUD tones (kinda like the krank) any suggestions? or whatnots?

people have been telling me they're not reliable but i've never heard such thing, if you have any input to that, please proceed!

thanks guys!


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Aug 12, 2007)

if you're looking fo something krank like, and you had a krank, why'd you sell it?


----------



## andyxgrave (Aug 12, 2007)

im not looking for something krank like, i just want the loudness and balls of a krank. 

the krank tone wasnt consistent for touring and whatnot, different day, different tone. also very "hot & sizzly" standard tone that i didnt like, so i had pedals rigged up to make it purrrrrrr. i don't know, my krank was very "different" from others haha. but now i want the framus


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Aug 12, 2007)

Both amps are good but I personally believe the Cobra stomps all over the Dragon! They're voiced the same but the Cobra is a little more over the top sounding with more features.


----------



## Zer0 (Aug 12, 2007)

Most people would say the Cobra simply because that it is balls out sound wise, Id say however that if you are looking for something that is less fizzy and "hot" sounding try the Dragon first. The Cobra is quite bright and very dry sounding to my ears (although this is not a bad thing) while the Dragon while it has slightly less gain is smoother and darker sounding. Try them both though, side by side if you can, because they are both great amps.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 12, 2007)

I've been wondering the same. I have the choice between the Dragon or the Cobra at a great price (our distributor also deals with Framus) but I haven't been able to decide.

I already own a 6505, so I'm looking for something more 'refined' and less harsh and dry as the 6505. Dont get me wrong - I love the 6505's sound, but I'm looking for something a bit 'warmer'.

Also, 6505 + Dragon + OD808 + SM57 = Sneap tone.


----------



## Zer0 (Aug 12, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I'm looking for something more 'refined' and less harsh and dry



Seriously, Dragon. The Cobra is, to my ears, a very dry cutting amp. Not round or smooth. If you need more gain, then boost it, other wise it should be more than enough. But saying that the Cobra is pure sex in a box, try them both.









or get a Boogie if you're looking for wetness...


----------



## Stitch (Aug 12, 2007)

Thing is Boogie's are twice as much as they should be here - and my shop is not a Boogie dealer so i cannot get a deal on the amp, wheras I can with the Framus'.

I think i may put in an order for the Dragon soon then...

Thanks dude!

I take it the Cobra is more comparable to the 5150/6505?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 12, 2007)

If the Cobra is anything like the Dragon, it's more like a Randall than a 5150, it doesn't have that garbled midrange mess that the 5150s do.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 12, 2007)

Waddya mean, D-EJ37214697427532725691327321783258?

That The Cobra is like the Randall or the Dragon is?


----------



## Zer0 (Aug 12, 2007)

I would say that the Cobra is like taking the 5150, adding a superb clean, putting a boost in front of it and removing everything bad about the sound characteristics of the amp. So nothing like a 5150. And the Dragon is like taking a Cobra darkening it up, removing about 10% (approx.) of the gain and giving it an even better clean channel.  

Also on the subject Id love to try one of their 7string guitars, I hear that they are awesome but I cant find any to try. Maybe Ill just have to bite the bullet and order one...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 12, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Waddya mean, D-EJ37214697427532725691327321783258?
> 
> That The Cobra is like the Randall or the Dragon is?


I was just saying it's much clearer than a 5150 and has a really hard chunk.


----------



## andyxgrave (Aug 12, 2007)

im still not clear haha. i've been researching and all i've been reading about is, is how much like a dual rec or 5150 this things sounds like.

which i dont like either of em.

im looking for the tone of bury your dead on the "cover your tracks" cd from framus....that and it needs to be loud like a krank or vht.

i've also been reading about the framus heads not being "reliable" whats that mean? anyone know whats up with that? im supposed to put in my order tomorrow!


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Aug 12, 2007)

andyxgrave said:


> im still not clear haha. i've been researching and all i've been reading about is, is how much like a dual rec or 5150 this things sounds like.
> 
> which i dont like either of em.
> 
> ...



They're plenty reliable enough. I wouldn't say that they're built good enough to justify their price tag for a new one but they'll last as long as any other good amp. They do have a voicing similar to a Recto IMO but they're tighter with more mids and less highs.


----------



## andyxgrave (Aug 13, 2007)

sounds like a plan.

i think im gona get the cobra then.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 13, 2007)

Of course, a VHT would be a good way to go too  Sounds like it would be right up your alley. If you do get the Cobra, make sure the cab you use isn't the one with greenbacks in it.


----------



## andyxgrave (Aug 13, 2007)

why? and which one is that?


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Aug 13, 2007)

andyxgrave said:


> why? and which one is that?



The Cobra cab has Greenbacks and the Dragon cab has V30s. Most people I know prefer the Dragon cab over the Cobra cab by far! A Vader will destroy both of them and most other cabs though  Get a Cobra and a Vader!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 13, 2007)

If you want enough bass to knock down the place get a Budda cab


----------



## Kakaka (Aug 13, 2007)

Dragon through Vader for sure! I'm saving to buy one o these babies too... go for it!

And I would never say Framus isn't reliable. It's a German made top amp! With a production philosophy of doing it to be the best. Go ask Buz... he tours a lot with it!

Get it and gift us with some nice recordings of it.


----------



## daysofeleven (Dec 16, 2009)

Kakaka said:


> And I would never say Framus isn't reliable. It's a German made top amp! With a production philosophy of doing it to be the best. Go ask Buz... he tours a lot with it!



Buz from unearth?


----------



## Metalus (Dec 16, 2009)

Hes on this forum? Sick


----------



## petereanima (Dec 16, 2009)

epic bump ov doom!  

@Metalus: Sevenstring.org - View Profile: chest rockwell


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 16, 2009)

Worthless bump


----------



## MrRedRaider (Dec 17, 2009)

I thought Unearth used the Cobra for pretty much all their records.. I heard they played around with the VHT Deliverance but I always see the Framus in their gear pictures. I love their tone on The March. Destroys!


----------



## Warwick_Official (Sep 21, 2013)

*mod edit: look at thread dates before posting please*


----------

